# Do you know about this site?



## WildMist (Nov 13, 2008)

I found a really cool site that lists what you can get for DC appliances. It list everything from Solar, Wind and MicroHydro. You can pretty much find everything you need to go off grid on this website. 
Even better it's Canadian eh!
:canflag:
WeGo Solar, Wind and Microhydro for Canada 
Check it out!:2thumb:


----------

